
New wifi-minded carrier offers unbelievable $19 unlimited phone plan  - evo_9
http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/technology-blog/wifi-minded-carrier-offers-unbelievable-19-unlimited-phone-204810215.html;_ylt=AsYJ8EQO7QUiAIniyXC.n9RtzwcF;_ylu=X3oDMTRzaWthaWliBGNjb2RlA2N0LmMEbWl0A0FydGljbGUgTW9zdCBQb3B1bGFyBHBrZwNhMDc4MjQxNi0yNDYzLTM1YmUtOTRjNi0xODE1MDkwN2JkNjEEcG9zAzEEc2VjA01lZGlhQkxpc3RNaXhlZE1vc3RQb3B1bGFyQ0EEdmVyA2FhMWE1ZDRlLTBiMjktMTFlMS04N2YzLTFiMzE2MWZjMWJlOA--;_ylg=X3oDMTJsNHI5OTV1BGludGwDdXMEbGFuZwNlbi11cwRwc3RhaWQDMDBmODlkZWQtYTJhZi0zNDdhLWI4MGYtZDg3ZjFhNmUyN2YxBHBzdGNhdAN1cwRwdANzdG9yeXBhZ2U-;_ylv=3
======
amalag
I pay $78 a month for two Verizon phones with 700min voice. (no data or
smartphone) I could stand to save $40 a month. But I have to cancel with
probably $200 cancellation, plus $100 - $200 to buy the Republic wireless
phone. So it would take me about a year to recoup. Or I wait almost two years
to wait for the contract to expire (just signed the contract because AT&T had
lousy coverage at my house, no landline)

------
marquis
I have this phone as a spare, it's not amazing but for a phone it's perfectly
fine and decent battery usage, signal quality etc.

------
dpapathanasiou
Interesting, but what happens if all the wifi networks in the area are
password secured?

Can it hop on any cell network in the are, or will there be blackout zones?

~~~
mdasen
It will fall back to Sprint's wireless network.

------
sir_charles804
This is awesome!

